# Genie 0x06DB, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs, version 0x06DB

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205757-genie-0x06db/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Am I reading this correctly? Is this the third update to come out in the last three or four weeks? Is there any hope this is going to fix the picture quality that has deteriorated substantially on my HR 34?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Do they really have to push this update for the 44's? Just when it's working with the previous update they're gonna try and ruin the fun, and bring so many bugs to the new equipment.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Got it two days ago on my HR34, with no apparent problems or concerns. But I haven't had any problems with any NR's on this box since I got it in September, unlike my HR24. :nono2:


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

This one didn't fix the intermittent loss of all HD channels I've experienced since the install. The tech is scheduled for tuesday. I've rotated the ports on the SWiM and pulled a new piece of solid copper RG-6 for the Genie trying to establish that the SPOF is the Genie itself. It's been out all day today with none of the scheduled HD recordings being made. I turned both HD and SD on on the guide and can see every SD version of the missed programs channels with the HD version in 721. The weather is in the north west sky here today and a quick test of signal levels on both the Genie and a 2 channel DVR show all beams as expected.

Just hope it puts this same show on for him on tuesday while it's still in the 90 day window. 

Or maybe it's time to fish awhile.

Bobbin


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got a notice to "take full advantage of my HD by pressing RES on the front of the DVR" Finally, they fixed the issue where my DVR kept dropping back to 480p. Or at least it seems to be sticking to 1080i now. Will track over time.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Received this software update on my HR34 early this morning. Receiver is about 9 months old. I now have a problem I've never had before, where the picture/sound freeze when watching recorded DVR events. It takes a FF to force the show to resume. And it continues off and on like that throughout the recording.

There is a thread describing this exact problem in the DirecTV General Discussion Forum, titled "HR34 Freezing While Playing Back Buffer", with people seeing this exact problem for the last two days. It has to be related to this software update. My HR34 has had it's share of problems, but never this one before.

Hopefully someone from DTV can look into this.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR34-700 was updated to 0x60db at 04:18 this morning. Two hours later the receiver rebooted itself. Other than that no issues to report.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gator5000e said:


> Am I reading this correctly? Is this the third update to come out in the last three or four weeks? Is there any hope this is going to fix the picture quality that has deteriorated substantially on my HR 34?


Firmware Watcher now shows 0x071E in the stream. That will make four updates in a very short amount of time.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Firmware Watcher now shows 0x071E in the stream. That will make four updates in a very short amount of time.


0x071E is a CE from over the weekend. It is a high risk release not a customer candidate!!! The latest NR for the GENIE is 0x06DB


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Trying to program the RC71 for Sony audio receiver on my MILs new 44. I find the model, try vol up / down and it controls the receiver. When I select the 'It work's, it returns to try and control the TV volume (which is fixed for the external audio)


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Received this update yesterday and my guide became very slow! Did a reset a few minutes ago and now the speed is back to where it was.


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

bobbin said:


> This one didn't fix the intermittent loss of all HD channels I've experienced since the install. The tech is scheduled for tuesday. I've rotated the ports on the SWiM and pulled a new piece of solid copper RG-6 for the Genie trying to establish that the SPOF is the Genie itself. It's been out all day today with none of the scheduled HD recordings being made. I turned both HD and SD on on the guide and can see every SD version of the missed programs channels with the HD version in 721. The weather is in the north west sky here today and a quick test of signal levels on both the Genie and a 2 channel DVR show all beams as expected.
> 
> Just hope it puts this same show on for him on tuesday while it's still in the 90 day window.
> 
> ...


The tech agreed that the most likely single point of failure was the HR-34. Since he had a HR44-500 with him we were both elated to see all the HD channels on the Genie come quite alive.

Fast forward to this AM. Once again the HD channels on the Genie are in 721. The HR24-500 works just fine. Both boxes have very similar signal levels. Only one HD channel in the HR24 is in 721 right now. I guess the question is just how much insertion loss is included inside the box to put all five tuners on one SWiM port. It appears right now that, that number is just enough to throttle only the HD channels. I'll try to get a new antenna alignment scheduled. This one has been through two big wind storms in the past six months. Any other ideas will be appreciated.

Bobbin


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's likely cabling, the lnb, or the swim switch if its not in the lnb. I think your doin the right thing.


----------



## jcthomas (Feb 4, 2004)

Since the update yesterday to my HR34, I noticed a major change of picture quality for the worse. 
This evening, I first cheched the resolution settings, but mine were unchanged. Then I proceded on to other picture settings on my Samsung UN60ES8000. I found that the contrast setting had to be lowered about 8 to 10 points on a scale of 0-100 and sharpness had to be lowered as well. Other picture settings had to be tweakd as well to return most of my previous excellent PQ. Has any one else experienced a decreasee in picture quality on their HR34 as an apparent result of the update?

Regards,


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the Ox06DB this past Tuesday 18 Jun 13 @ 0417. If I have any issues I'll post accordingly.


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> It's likely cabling, the lnb, or the swim switch if its not in the lnb. I think your doin the right thing.


He put in a new LNB last night, said all the clearances and dish orientation were good. Just give him a ring if it continues during weather fade and he will pull new cables. So far, so good. This unit (HR44) replaces the HR34 (that was evidently good) that replaced the HR20-100 that had been the rerun box for quite a while. The HR44 is very snappy and works well in managing it's half of the rerun load. Pops right through the commercial breaks and is very satisfactory from any of the other HD DVR's as a server. Couldn't be happier. The main difference is the addition of the SWiM hardware and if we get past this loss of HD channels in the fades, we're good.

Just use it, very little retraining needed.

Bobbin


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Received this software update on my HR34 early this morning. Receiver is about 9 months old. I now have a problem I've never had before, where the picture/sound freeze when watching recorded DVR events. It takes a FF to force the show to resume. And it continues off and on like that throughout the recording.

There is a thread describing this exact problem in the DirecTV General Discussion Forum, titled "HR34 Freezing While Playing Back Buffer", with people seeing this exact problem for the last two days. It has to be related to this software update. My HR34 has had it's share of problems, but never this one before.

Hopefully someone from DTV can look into this.


Just had this problem too, got the update two days ago. Tried playing the 9:00 news 16 minutes buffered and blank screen. I had to hit 30 sec skip two times to get video and audio to play.

Also, it is now missing recordings. It cancelled new episode of Colbert report tonight. Program info states "This episode was cancelled because of a programming update. (13/3/The Colbert Report expected cid: 1 1 BD22B 4EF found cid: 1 1 BD22B 4EE expected PO ID: 10526340 found PO ID: 10522038".

I also found in History that David Letterman was cancelled "This episode was cancelled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded. (13/6/Late Show With David Letterman episode type:1 cid:1 1 12C26 1238", however, my recording list shows it is recording since it is a new episode. I confirmed it is recording by playing tonight's program buffered.

Weird stuff going on with this 0x6db update!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Never underestimate the ability of DTV to make something worse. Got this version on 6/18 and now we have the freezing playing back recorded programs. Could we just go back to the SD guide version which worked much better?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Received this on Tuesday 6/18 as well - definitely a noticeable downgrade for me. Speed is terrible - locked up multiple times when FF'ing through recorded live TV. Also gave me a blank screen with the previous channel's audio for 30 seconds before it finally changed the channel.

Fortunately it hasn't missed any recordings.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

steveT said:


> Received this software update on my HR34 early this morning. Receiver is about 9 months old. I now have a problem I've never had before, where the picture/sound freeze when watching recorded DVR events. It takes a FF to force the show to resume. And it continues off and on like that throughout the recording.
> 
> There is a thread describing this exact problem in the DirecTV General Discussion Forum, titled "HR34 Freezing While Playing Back Buffer", with people seeing this exact problem for the last two days. It has to be related to this software update. My HR34 has had it's share of problems, but never this one before.
> 
> Hopefully someone from DTV can look into this.


I have this problem on my HR24! Sitting here waiting for my Genie install as we speak. Hope to have good results.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just had my HR34 installed yesterday and it quickly found the new software. I noticed that, overnight, the channel banner became "stuck" on Channel 630, and no matter how many different channels I tune to, I had to do a reset for it to clear. Is this a typical bug with the receiver? I've seen a few people have it happen on other boards but didn't find much when I searched. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

New software can sometimes present one-time "bugs", and also the first 24 hours may be slow, the Guide may need to be repopulated and so forth. If you get that again, then more troubleshooting is indicated.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Trying to program the RC71 for Sony audio receiver on my MILs new 44. I find the model, try vol up / down and it controls the receiver. When I select the 'It work's, it returns to try and control the TV volume (which is fixed for the external audio)


An update here. I was able to get the 'choose Audio or TV' dialogs this trip and the RC71 now controls volume / mute but won't turn off with the Off button.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What won't it turn off? And what volume is it controlling now?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Genie HR34 and earlier my receiver was acting up - stuttering and going blank every so often, about every 10 minutes or so... changing channel wouldn't fix it, etc... So I figured I would do a quick reboot of the system to correct it. Well since then, when the system comes back up - I get the following menu screen attached, like a test mode screen or something... missing all the regular options and such. I've rebooted about 8 times so far and also tried re-downloading the NR with no help... I also not able to see anything on my external harddrive. Can anyone help? Thanks ahead of time, this is very frusterating!


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

keebler21 said:


> I have a Genie HR34 and earlier my receiver was acting up - stuttering and going blank every so often, about every 10 minutes or so... changing channel wouldn't fix it, etc... So I figured I would do a quick reboot of the system to correct it. Well since then, when the system comes back up - I get the following menu screen attached, like a test mode screen or something... missing all the regular options and such. I've rebooted about 8 times so far and also tried re-downloading the NR with no help... I also not able to see anything on my external harddrive. Can anyone help? Thanks ahead of time, this is very frusterating!


WTF!? - while sitting here looking for help... I hear my wife put on Mickey Mouse for the kids... I went and looked and the system is all back to normal menu screens, etc... Is the system just that slow to reboot and get the menu screen back to normal? Anyone else familar with this? Wierd but glad it is working again... For now.


----------



## dengland (Aug 26, 2006)

Still on 0x067e here in FL as of this AM.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

keebler21 said:


> WTF!? - while sitting here looking for help... I hear my wife put on Mickey Mouse for the kids... I went and looked and the system is all back to normal menu screens, etc... Is the system just that slow to reboot and get the menu screen back to normal? Anyone else familar with this? Wierd but glad it is working again... For now.


We had to reboot ours and it does take FOREVER to get back to having menu items. It has never been quick to reboot. Now it is at least twice as long. Horrible performance. This software load is definitely the worst yet. Every new release makes something else slower and less useful.

That screen you put on your previous post is the startup menu. We get that every time we move and have to setup the system. We travel full time. I hate the prospect of our next few weeks when we will be setting up a lot as we travel north.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> Received this update yesterday and my guide became very slow! Did a reset a few minutes ago and now the speed is back to where it was.


Evidently I spoke too soon. Now I have the same problems others on here have reported with playbacks freezing! It seems to be happening on both live TV that is buffered and with recordings! The only way to get it started again is to hit the skip button and it will come back for a few moments and then freeze up again!

I have always considered myself one of the lucky ones because I have very rarely had any problems with my HR34 but thanks to D it looks like that's a thing of the past!!

Forgot to add that it seems like I get some audio stutter and some screen pixelation just before it freezes!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, nothing is forever, esp. software glitches. Though there's not enough info to determine that's what it is.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't hard the freezing problems with recorded programs but since the update this is happening while watching from the live buffer.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Billzebub said:


> I haven't hard the freezing problems with recorded programs but since the update this is happening while watching from the live buffer.


Tonight, 3 DVR'D recordings in various areas just froze... Couldnt forward out, rewind, it just stopped. RBR, went back same spot froze. Deleted the program, began another and it happend again about 10 min in. Repeat and rinse with another show also. Did (BIST) check, no issues reported. So lets see, now we have live buffer freezing, Pauses not recovering, recorded shows locking up upon replay, Laag beyond belief etc... Honestly i dont know how to take this any longer, this the 2nd HR34 sent to me since 3rd quarter last year. Im about ready to lose my damn mind here.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> Evidently I spoke too soon. Now I have the same problems others on here have reported with playbacks freezing! It seems to be happening on both live TV that is buffered and with recordings! The only way to get it started again is to hit the skip button and it will come back for a few moments and then freeze up again!
> I have always considered myself one of the lucky ones because I have very rarely had any problems with my HR34 but thanks to D it looks like that's a thing of the past!!
> Forgot to add that it seems like I get some audio stutter and some screen pixelation just before it freezes!


Did another menu reset and so far no problems. Everything seems to be back to normal! I guess time will tell.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jerry_K said:


> We had to reboot ours and it does take FOREVER to get back to having menu items. It has never been quick to reboot. Now it is at least twice as long. Horrible performance. This software load is definitely the worst yet. Every new release makes something else slower and less useful.
> 
> That screen you put on your previous post is the startup menu. We get that every time we move and have to setup the system. We travel full time. I hate the prospect of our next few weeks when we will be setting up a lot as we travel north.


I've never seen it reboot that slowly once the box is back to live TV so that why I figured it was good to go like always, didn't even think that I had to wait a bit yet for it to be fully functional, they should have some type of message or delay to get back to live TV so others don't think the same. We had some storms over the weekend with a couple short power outages and had the same problem... seems like it take about 5 -10 minutes after it gets to live TV for everything to be working good again. Hopefully they can fix the slow down issues soon!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Had an HR44-500 installed last week. After it self-downloaded 6DB, I connected a WD30EZRX 3TB drive in a Thermaltake Blacx dock.

I made four or five attempts, but the Genie refused to see the external drive.

I connected the drive and enclosure to an HR24-100, and it formatted the disk.

I reconnected the drive to the HR44-500, and this time it saw the disk, and reformatted it again.

Through the Guided Tests menu, I confirmed the presence of the external drive.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

lucky13 said:


> Had an HR44-500 installed last week. After it self-downloaded 6DB, I connected a WD30EZRX 3TB drive in a Thermaltake Blacx dock.
> 
> I made four or five attempts, but the Genie refused to see the external drive.
> 
> ...


I have an external drive also but didn't know there was a way to confirm it's presence. I looked under info again but don't see anything... are you able to tell me how you check? Thanks!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

keebler21 said:


> I have an external drive also but didn't know there was a way to confirm it's presence. I looked under info again but don't see anything... are you able to tell me how you check? Thanks!


Reboot the DVR. Use menu/settings/restart (make sure you restart, not reset) rather than the red button in the access-card drawer.

When the reboot screen shows "Running Self-Check," press the Select button on the remote. That will bring up a Guided Test menu. It may take a minute to begin.

Hit Next until you reach the External Drive test. (It's about 15 tests in. You don't need to run the others.) If the DVR sees the eSATA, the model and serial number of the drive will appear, and the DVR will run a disk check. When the test is over, skip through the rest of the tests until you can bring up the main menu and then exit.

That will take you back to the reboot.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

lucky13 said:


> Reboot the DVR. Use menu/settings/restart (make sure you restart, not reset) rather than the red button in the access-card drawer.
> 
> When the reboot screen shows "Running Self-Check," press the Select button on the remote. That will bring up a Guided Test menu. It may take a minute to begin.
> 
> ...


Great - Thanks for the information!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Since getting 0x06db a week or so ago nothing has changed for my HR34 including the fact that:

1, Oftentimes it goes to a freeze frame mode when I press FFWD, and

2. When I press PLAY after having been in a FFWD mode, especially speed setting 3, the DVR still does not auto-rewind nearly far enough to compensate for my lightning quick reaction time. My HR23 and HR24 do this FFWD > PLAY auto-rewind perfectly.

Also, since the new software, my HR34 has crashed twice. It never crashed with either of the two previous software downloads. Yesterday after the second crash when I did a RBR, a light blue screen with yellow characters came up asking if I wanted to do a diagnostics check. I said NO and the HR34 then went ahead and rebooted.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

1. Could you be holding the button down just a bit and getting slo-mo?

2. Not sure what to say here, but if your reactions were slower, you'd have more to reverse, yes? I guess I've learned to anticipate when the commercial runs are nearing their end, and hit Play at that point. Not always, of course.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> What won't it turn off? And what volume is it controlling now?


The RC71 is controlling the AVR volume / mute but won't cut it on/off. This was selecting the Sony model STRK502P.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> The RC71 is controlling the AVR volume / mute but won't cut it on/off. This was selecting the Sony model STRK502P.


I see. The only way my Denon gets shut off is because of its links to the TV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Y, with the RC65 you have to move the slider. RC71 can't do that so it forces another remote.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To be clearer, my RC 71 can control the volume of my AVR, or if it's off, the volume of my TV. If I am running all three, the Off button shuts all of them off.


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

interesting problem with 1 channel since i got this firmware. i have the SD channels hidden so that i only see the HD channels, but everytime i go to channel 213 the SD channel comes up. i have to manualy select the HD channels either from the giude or hit the channel return button to go back to previous channel which switches it to the HD channel for 213. i have not found any other channels so far that do this


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hclarkjr said:


> interesting problem with 1 channel since i got this firmware. i have the SD channels hidden so that i only see the HD channels, but everytime i go to channel 213 the SD channel comes up. i have to manualy select the HD channels either from the giude or hit the channel return button to go back to previous channel which switches it to the HD channel for 213. i have not found any other channels so far that do this


Are you perhaps using a favorites list that omits 213?


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

no, any way i go to that channel it comes up SD. be it from me punching in the number on keypad or selecting from the 9 favorites that come up and when you press the up arrow.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hclarkjr said:


> no, any way i go to that channel it comes up SD. be it from me punching in the number on keypad or selecting from the 9 favorites that come up and when you press the up arrow.


There are channel lists that restrict what channels you can receive without keypunching the numbers. Is 213 in your guide?


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

yes, it is in guide and further outside the favorites from remote i have no other favorites list setup


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

bobbin said:


> He put in a new LNB last night, said all the clearances and dish orientation were good. Just give him a ring if it continues during weather fade and he will pull new cables. So far, so good. This unit (HR44) replaces the HR34 (that was evidently good) that replaced the HR20-100 that had been the rerun box for quite a while. The HR44 is very snappy and works well in managing it's half of the rerun load. Pops right through the commercial breaks and is very satisfactory from any of the other HD DVR's as a server. Couldn't be happier. The main difference is the addition of the SWiM hardware and if we get past this loss of HD channels in the fades, we're good.
> 
> Just use it, very little retraining needed.
> 
> Bobbin


Latest news... Just lost satellite signal in the Exede internet connection after six days plus of continuous connection, due to local weather. (thunderstorms) A quick check of the Genie shows full recording activity during the fade with no loss of signal. Confirms that the new LNB restored full functionality for TV as well as restoring the normal higher dynamic range for TV during fading weather. Comparing dynamic SNR levels of the Exede hardware indicates that this fade was over 7 dB to the Via-Sat 1 bird so the similar DTV birds were able to continue to function during roughly the same 7 dB fade cycle.

Time to catch a fish!

Bobbin


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Since my HR34 got the 6DB upgrade I have noticed a few episodes of freezing audio and video on both live and recorded shows. The box will sit there for 5 or 6 seconds then return to normal operation.

Don't remember seeing this before 6DB.

J C


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> To be clearer, my RC 71 can control the volume of my AVR, or if it's off, the volume of my TV. If I am running all three, the Off button shuts all of them off.


But, by your own admission, it's technically not turning off your AVR. Your AVR turns off because it's getting no signal so your RC71 isn't turning off your AVR. The RC71 doesn't turn my AVR off either.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Admission!? Don't think I've denied anything.... :smoking: 

But: It's not lack of signal to the AVR that shuts it off. I'm far from expert in this, but I believe the TV, recognizing a signal from the C71 to shut off, signals the DVR to also shut off.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> 1. Could you be holding the button down just a bit and getting slo-mo?
> 
> 2. Not sure what to say here, but if your reactions were slower, you'd have more to reverse, yes? I guess I've learned to anticipate when the commercial runs are nearing their end, and hit Play at that point. Not always, of course.


When I am in FFWD with my HR 23 and HR24, when a commercial ends and exactly when the program resumes, pressing PLAY will auto-backspace about 5 seconds into the end of the commercial and let me see the program restoration from its very beginning. Doing the same with my HR34, pressing PLAY at the resumption of the program doesn't backspace at all, or at least far enough to restart from at the end of the commercial. I have to use my 6 seconds REPLAY button to get me back to the end of the commercial. Sometimes I even have to press REPLAY twice. In other words, my HR23 and HR24 automatically act AS IF they hit the REPLAY button when I FFWD > PLAY and the HR34 does not. It would be a very simple matter for the DTV programmers to make the HR34 auto-rewind in the same manner that the HR23 and HR24 do when one presses PLAY while in the FFWD mode. After a year of nagging about this, I'm convinced they simply don't give a rat's.


----------



## dengland (Aug 26, 2006)

dengland said:


> Still on 0x067e here in FL as of this AM.


Still the same. Any disadvantage to forcing the download? Thx.


----------



## stvjohnsn (Feb 12, 2013)

jcwest said:


> Since my HR34 got the 6DB upgrade I have noticed a few episodes of freezing audio and video on both live and recorded shows. The box will sit there for 5 or 6 seconds then return to normal operation.
> 
> Don't remember seeing this before 6DB.
> 
> J C


I'm seeing this too on my newly installed HR44 with 2 clients...for me it seems like its only 2 or 3 seconds though. Also occasion pixellation/artifacts in the image, almost as if rain fade is ocurring...but no rain in the area. Tech spent a lot of time working on the signal strength so I'm pretty sure that the dish/lnb/alignment isn't the issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dengland said:


> Still the same. Any disadvantage to forcing the download? Thx.


You can try forcing all you want but you won't get it until your account is authorized for it. Best thing to do is wait.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Got 0x06db 17 days ago. My HR34 crashed for the fourth time today. Never crashed with the previous two softwares. Had to do an RBR -- again. I thought a quick RBR didn't flush the program guide. Every single time I've done an RBR on my HR34 since I got it 16 months ago the program guide has been flushed. What's more, RBRs erase all of my modified START EARLY END LATER settings.


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

HR44/500 records repeats for all series links even though they are setup to only record first run episodes.

Report 20130630-4A88


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

First time since receiving 06DB a couple of weeks ago that I've attempted to use the HR34-700 as a client and discovered that attempting to play back any recording from either my HR24-500 or my HR 22-100 results in audio/video stuttering every 3-5 seconds, rendering the recording unwatchable. Resetting all units, along with my router, resulted in no improvement whatsoever. Essentially, the HR34 is now useless as a client.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might try resetting Network, twice, running through it without changing anything. Then reboot all boxes. Please let us know if this does the trick. Hope so.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Noticed last night that my HR34 decided it no longer wanted to record new episodes of Family Guy. Not sure how long this has been going on, but it wasn't even in the history as a missed recording - simply acted as though it wasn't supposed to do anything.

Makes me wonder how many other series links aren't working. What's the point of having a DVR with series links if it doesn't record them?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Quite right. Sometimes episodes get tagged incorrectly by Tribune Media Services, and new eps are shown as old and old eps can get recorded because the DVR sees them as marked 'new'. 

Are you seeing this on several series links? 

It also might help to flush the Guide. That's a double menu reset inside of 30 minutes.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

In this case, the DVR wasn't even "aware" the series was on TV at the time. Normally if it was flagged incorrectly, I'd see something in the history about it being cancelled due to not meeting certain criteria. In this case, there was nothing at all. I deleted and recreated the series link and it started recording.

I do not know how many other series it is affecting. It's definitely not everything because some things are recording without any issues. Some of our shows are on break and we won't know until the new seasons start.



Laxguy said:


> Quite right. Sometimes episodes get tagged incorrectly by Tribune Media Services, and new eps are shown as old and old eps can get recorded because the DVR sees them as marked 'new'.
> 
> Are you seeing this on several series links?
> 
> It also might help to flush the Guide. That's a double menu reset inside of 30 minutes.


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> Noticed last night that my HR34 decided it no longer wanted to record new episodes of Family Guy. Not sure how long this has been going on, but it wasn't even in the history as a missed recording - simply acted as though it wasn't supposed to do anything.
> 
> Makes me wonder how many other series links aren't working. What's the point of having a DVR with series links if it doesn't record them?


In my case the missed recording was in HD. I think I've proven that the Genie has a measurable difference in sensitivity between HD and SD. If you set the guide to see both SD and HD and then set your Family Guy to record on both channels, you're really looking at the difference between two satellites. What with all the atmospheric disturbances associated with the recent weather it's easy to fall into that signal area. The difference is that the Genie doesn't report the failure to record like the other DVRs will. If it doesn't get a partial recording, nothing shows in the "list".

Just a thought.

Bobbin


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

bobbin said:


> In my case the missed recording was in HD. I think I've proven that the Genie has a measurable difference in sensitivity between HD and SD. If you set the guide to see both SD and HD and then set your Family Guy to record on both channels, you're really looking at the difference between two satellites. What with all the atmospheric disturbances associated with the recent weather it's easy to fall into that signal area. The difference is that the Genie doesn't report the failure to record like the other DVRs will. If it doesn't get a partial recording, nothing shows in the "list".
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Bobbin


I live in SE North Dakota. Other than a very wet Spring, the skies have been sunny and clear - Sunday was no exception. This was not a weather related disturbance. The channel was working fine at the time of recording because I watched the episode live; Genie totally missed the boat on this recording, showing no evidence of even trying to record the program.

Nonetheless, I've deleted and recreated the series recording. With any luck it will work properly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> I live in SE North Dakota. Other than a very wet Spring, the skies have been sunny and clear - Sunday was no exception. This was not a weather related disturbance. The channel was working fine at the time of recording because I watched the episode live; Genie totally missed the boat on this recording, showing no evidence of even trying to record the program.
> 
> Nonetheless, I've deleted and recreated the series recording. With any luck it will work properly.


Yes, it should, but.... it has to be tagged properly.

Maybe Genie is really smart, thinking, OK, this guy's watching live, we're running out of disk space, so we won't record this..... well it could happen.... :grin: I offer this last bit as hopefully amusing...


----------



## Ensoniq (Nov 17, 2005)

Is DirecTV going to ever fix the fact that live-buffer doesn't survive standby mode, and that it sometimes wipes itself after playing a recording?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hard to say. I never count on buffers for anything, so if it's something I think I might, maybe, kinda wanna watch, I hit R. Way simpler, way more assured.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Ensoniq said:


> Is DirecTV going to ever fix the fact that live-buffer doesn't survive standby mode, and that it sometimes wipes itself after playing a recording?


 :thats: good question..One that i have asked since last year and 2 HR34's later.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Ensoniq said:


> Is DirecTV going to ever fix the fact that live-buffer doesn't survive standby mode, and that it sometimes wipes itself after playing a recording?


Just last week I called the "tech support" dept. and asked if that was by design or a bug and the reply I got from them was that it would be fixed with a software update.
The lady couldn't tell me when just that it would be coming, shocker!

J C


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ensoniq said:


> Is DirecTV going to ever fix the fact that live-buffer doesn't survive standby mode, and that it sometimes wipes itself after playing a recording?


"Soon"


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

I am having an issue with my HR34 Genie. From what I gather reading on this site, it seems to be a fairly widespread issue too. Since the most recent update, I cannot watch a show without it freezing up and stopping. I then have to FF for a few seconds and it will be Ok again until it happens again, which could be a minute later or ten minutes later, depending on how much the HR34 wants to piss me off! It is to the point that watching a pre-recorded show is impossible. There is discussion of this issue on another board on dbstalk http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205813-hr34-freezing-while-playing-back-buffer/?hl=%2Bhr34+%2Bfreezing+%2Bwhile+%2Bplaying+%2Bback+%2Bbuffer#entry3148020. At what point does Directv decide to fix this issue? It is getting worse with each pre-recorded show we want to watch. Most recently, we watched episode 2 of Under the Dome on CBS. Was recorded Monday 7/1, I believe. Watched it last night, 7/2. Could barely focus on the show because the playback froze up at least a dozen times. This is unacceptable for what is supposed to be Directv's premier piece of hardware, The Genie.

Did a red button reset. Genie went to Disk Erro screen and claimed I had 296 disk errors. It took about 15 minutes to "fix" these errors. After the errors were supposedly fixed, and the unit was reset, the same problem still happened. WTF?!?! #starting to regret giving up my HR23-700 for the HR34 Genie. HELP!!!


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, it should, but.... it has to be tagged properly.
> 
> Maybe Genie is really smart, thinking, OK, this guy's watching live, we're running out of disk space, so we won't record this..... well it could happen.... :grin: I offer this last bit as hopefully amusing...


LOL - no, it wasn't even that smart. I tuned in live about 10 minutes late. I noticed it wasn't recording at that point. No idea what went wrong, but it's only a tv show so not the end of the world.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I really don't see the buffers clear on the HR44 even if I turn it off, or maybe that's my perception as I really don't pay attention to it, but I did had it on the same channel before I put it on standby, and turned it back on with the buffer fully intact to record the whole program when I hit record.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

So I just now got an HR-34 & it says it's downloading software but it's been stuck on 0% for 20 minutes. Is this right & how long should it take to install?


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> So I just now got an HR-34 & it says it's downloading software but it's been stuck on 0% for 20 minutes. Is this right & how long should it take to install?


And the Genie keeps turning itself off.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

After 2 phone calls to Directv totalling over 2 hours the Genie is already back in the box waiting for a service call on the 17th.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> So I just now got an HR-34 & it says it's downloading software but it's been stuck on 0% for 20 minutes. Is this right & how long should it take to install?


There may not have been anything in the stream at the moment you were trying to download.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> There may not have been anything in the stream at the moment you were trying to download.


That's what the CSR said. This is the problem, at first I was told that I'll need a new multiplexer, then I was told I didn't. So now it's ends up not only do I need a new multiplexer but I need a new dish as well. Luckily they're not charging me for the service call.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

alexcohen said:


> Luckily they're not charging me for the service call.


How gracious of them.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> First time since receiving 06DB a couple of weeks ago that I've attempted to use the HR34-700 as a client and discovered that attempting to play back any recording from either my HR24-500 or my HR 22-100 results in audio/video stuttering every 3-5 seconds, rendering the recording unwatchable. Resetting all units, along with my router, resulted in no improvement whatsoever. Essentially, the HR34 is now useless as a client.


In addition to the above, I have discovered that the attempted playback of any video source via Media Share (using either PlayOn or TVersity as the server) also results in the same audio/video stuttering as mentioned above. There were no playback issues prior to 06DB.


----------



## curtm1973 (Apr 29, 2013)

The picture will freeze on the screen or will go black. A change of channels usually fixes it. The real annoying part is I am getting numerous partial recordings (3 min, 12 min, 32 min, etc).

Very frustrating 3 weeks since this HR44-500 was installed. Haven't had 1 day without issues. 4 tech visits and 1 receiver swap also. Confused.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To what are you connected?

Perhaps a long shot, but try flushing the Guide. You do this by making two resets (reboots) inside of 30 minutes.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> When I am in FFWD with my HR 23 and HR24, when a commercial ends and exactly when the program resumes, pressing PLAY will auto-backspace about 5 seconds into the end of the commercial and let me see the program restoration from its very beginning. Doing the same with my HR34, pressing PLAY at the resumption of the program doesn't backspace at all, or at least far enough to restart from at the end of the commercial. I have to use my 6 seconds REPLAY button to get me back to the end of the commercial. Sometimes I even have to press REPLAY twice. In other words, my HR23 and HR24 automatically act AS IF they hit the REPLAY button when I FFWD > PLAY and the HR34 does not. It would be a very simple matter for the DTV programmers to make the HR34 auto-rewind in the same manner that the HR23 and HR24 do when one presses PLAY while in the FFWD mode. After a year of nagging about this, I'm convinced they simply don't give a rat's.


I have this same bug. While fast-forwarding then hitting play there is no 5 or 6 second auto correct like my HR-2*'s had. If it does auto correct, it is not enough to notice or help. Maybe it goes back 2 seconds?

Also, when I then manually jump back, instead of the old 8 seconds each jump back it jumps back maybe 2 seconds. So to correct an over shoot after fast forwarding I need to jump back 4 to 6 times instead of 1 or 2 times.

Also, fast forward 4x is not a smooth fast forward like thee HR-2*s. It seems to lurch ahead in a series of 30 second or 1 minute jumps.

Perhaps Directv wants to make skipping commercials more difficult and the above issues are not bugs?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doubt that.

4x jumps about quite a bit for me, so I always use 3x. I often hit about right at the end of the commercial span, but if I overshoot, I use <<, not back 2, 6 or 8 seconds, whatever it is. You certainly don't _*need*_ to use it.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Doubt that.
> 
> 4x jumps about quite a bit for me, so I always use 3x. I often hit about right at the end of the commercial span, but if I overshoot, I use <<, not back 2, 6 or 8 seconds, whatever it is. You certainly don't _*need*_ to use it.


Yes, if I overshoot, then I have been using reverse << to find the right spot then I overshoot going back so I need to >> then I overshoot again so <<. at this point the family is about to kill me.

The old auto correct feature was great and often eliminated doing a jump back. But if they had to get rid of auto correct on FF, at least have the manual jumpback working properly.


----------



## curtm1973 (Apr 29, 2013)

Was told today by a Direct TV tech that there is a growing number of issues with Genie 0x06DB, and an emergency meeting is scheduled for tomorrow.

Numerous customers (like myself) having issues with the picture freezing and partial recordings.

They are working fast to fix the problem, and will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't had any weird freezing issues that others have talked about. Just the ff and backslide issue/change. Besides my nit pics I love the speed of the Genie. No more hit a button and wait for something to happen.

I did some experimenting with a basketball game on with the second clock running. The auto correct after a 3x ff forward after hitting play is ~5 seconds. 

Hitting backslide (jump back) is ~4 seconds. I noticed I can hit backslide twice fast and get ~9 seconds.

So an auto correct and a quick backslide will get me close to the HR-2* numbers. 

BTW - Did Direct TV ever add a way to do slow mo that is not a long play press. I was trying to slow down a baseball play to night and with my Harmony Universal, the long press is flaky and it took about 5 tries to get the slow motion started at the right point. Many years ago with my Tivo, all I had to do was hit the slow motion button and that was it. 

I also notice the yellow button no longer takes me to CC as it did for a while. I get info then need to do some tabbing and clicking to turn CC on or off.

Maybe since I watched this forum closely the came up with better work arounds for slow motion and close caption.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Slo-Mo: Not quite the same thing, but hitting Pause, then clicking on FF arrows steps through a sequence. Very useful at times.


----------



## deadkenny64 (Mar 4, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Slo-Mo: Not quite the same thing, but hitting Pause, then clicking on FF arrows steps through a sequence. Very useful at times.


 :sure:


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Slo-Mo: Not quite the same thing, but hitting Pause, then clicking on FF arrows steps through a sequence. Very useful at times.


I just tried the pause and ff - it is basically frame by frame. Ok for a very short part of a football or baseball play but not good for watching an entire play in slow motion.

On my Harmony 900, to get it in slow motion I hold play down. Then after a few seconds I need to quickly let go of play then hit play again. After doing this five or six times I can get the genie in slow motion mode. Not good for going to slow motion quickly on the fly. Apparently my harmony does not do long press so I need to do this method...

While checking the pause ff method just now, I noticed my Genie remote does not have a dedicated play button that I can long press. It has a combined play/pause button. If I hold it down it pauses, then after awhile it starts back up in regular speed. Not sure how to go to slow motion with the new remotes.

Don't tell me they made slow motion harder to do than easier?

Edit: I see now. On the new Directv remote if I hold the play/pause button it Pauses then after a few seconds plays, then it quickly goes into slow motion. Kind of clumsy, but it does go to slow motion closer to the point of the start of the long press than before. If they did a redesign remote, why not add a slow motion button?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Because (it seems) reducing the number of buttons was paramount.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Starting to get more and more of the of the freezes! Happened three times yesterday where all of a sudden it just stops? I push the skip fwd button and hear a short sound blurb from the show but the screen is still froze. Push it again and the show comes back on. This is live tv im talking about, not a recorded show. At first because of all the rain we've been having i thought a 771 code would pop up but that never happens in this case. Hope this isn't just an inherent problem with the HR34.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone having issues with the video quality? I've noticed that I've stopped getting HD quality on the TV that is hooked up to my HR34. Peoples faces look two toned and other things of the screen look the same. I checked that I'm on 1080i setting and also rebooted the box and still the same results as well as checking to make sure all cables are secure. When I watch the same recording on the C31 Genie Client on my other TV, the quality is fine. I'll try to post a picture later... Thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

keebler21 said:


> Anyone having issues with the video quality? I've noticed that I've stopped getting HD quality on the TV that is hooked up to my HR34. Peoples faces look two toned and other things of the screen look the same. I checked that I'm on 1080i setting and also rebooted the box and still the same results as well as checking to make sure all cables are secure. When I watch the same recording on the C31 Genie Client on my other TV, the quality is fine. I'll try to post a picture later... Thanks.


Not experiencing video quality issues with my HR34-700.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you sure it's not the TV? You can test by moving the client onto that TV.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Not experiencing video quality issues with my HR34-700.


Could be the TV itself also but will have to hook up another device to check. Thanks.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I am having 2 Audio issues with the HR44, but not sure if they are related to 0x06DB.

First, total loss of audio; Sometimes when I change channels, i will get no sound at all on the new channel. If I change back to the previous channel, I get sound. And then if I return to the new channel, I will get sound. This happens a couple of times a night.

Second issue happened last night. I totally lost Dolby Digital on most of the channels. I was watching a movie on HBO (501) and it was coming through as stereo. then I switched to ESPN, MLB Network, NHL Network and a few other movie channels. All stereo. I then switched to my PS3 and everything came through in DD. I rebooted the HR44 twice and it was not fixed. Dolby Digital was selected in the Settings menu.

I am not sure if it was a HR44 problem, 0x06DB problem or something else. Are these known issues with the software or should I look for other causes?

Thanks.

0x06DB


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Because (it seems) reducing the number of buttons was paramount.


I just noticed the red yellow green blue buttons are gone on the stock remote. I have them on my harmony the still function - Red delete - Yellow info - etc...


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

keebler21 said:


> Anyone having issues with the video quality? I've noticed that I've stopped getting HD quality on the TV that is hooked up to my HR34. Peoples faces look two toned and other things of the screen look the same. I checked that I'm on 1080i setting and also rebooted the box and still the same results as well as checking to make sure all cables are secure. When I watch the same recording on the C31 Genie Client on my other TV, the quality is fine. I'll try to post a picture later... Thanks.


Also make sure your connections are good. A loose connection can do this sometimes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How are you cabled—specifically, is there an AVR in the mix?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Special Ed said:


> Also make sure your connections are good. A loose connection can do this sometimes.


yeah - already checked all the cables... using HDMI cable... I was on vacation last week and just noticed this problem this week. It's really annoying to watch TV with this... I'm not currently home so will check more this afternoon and let you know.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

keebler21 said:


> yeah - already checked all the cables... using HDMI cable... I was on vacation last week and just noticed this problem this week. It's really annoying to watch TV with this... I'm not currently home so will check more this afternoon and let you know.


OK - hooked up my digital camera to the other HDMI port and looks like I'm having the same problem so it's not my HR34... thats good to know. So looks like it's my TV... I wonder if it's going to **** or what? I reset all the settings on the TV and that didn't solve it. Anyways you can see in the attached pictures the area's around her checks and forhead is what is happening, I know the pictures didn't take very well from the camera. Has anyone ever had this issue or know of somewhere I might look to for help or am I more than likely screwed, just wondering if maybe someone has a clue or an idea of what to try to fix this? Thanks! :bang


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Special Ed said:


> I just noticed the red yellow green blue buttons are gone on the stock remote. I have them on my harmony the still function - Red delete - Yellow info - etc...


The red button still exists.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs: 

What TV? Age? Does it have factory reset somewhere in the menu?


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Starrbuck said:


> The red button still exists.


I bet they had a meeting and somebody said, "I have and idea let's get rid of some of the buttons and functionality of the remote!"


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainly the first part. Move towards a smaller remote. Myself, I wish there was a handy button for a lot of things, but am at peace with what the '71 is. Takes a bit getting used to as do most changes.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Keebs:
> 
> What TV? Age? Does it have factory reset somewhere in the menu?


It's an off brand TV... probably about 5 - 6 years old. I already tried the factory reset and that originally didn't seem to help. Later in the day yesterday though the issue seemed to go away and haven't noticed it as much and didn't notice it today either so I'm not sure what it's doing but it was like that for a good 4 - 5 days... Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Bad day today for me and the HR34 with this release. HDMI kept resyncing and every so often I would get a pink colored picture with no audio. Having native enabled, I just changed channels away and back and it would resync and work fine for a while. Swapped HDMI cables and the issue persists. Hopefully clears up soon.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

I see update 0x07 is out but i'am still on 0x06 on my HR-44.

Also I noticed Genie is recommending and recording shows that are not in my package lineup,

For example I have Mas Ultra and TVLand is not in my package but Genie recorded and recommended a few shows (Exes,SoulMan,H.I.C) with the green watch now ready and 30 minute record times.

Yet when I click on them I only get a light gray screen and the orange timeline.

If Genie is going to go through all the hassle of recording me shows she should at least let me view them to see if I would like them and possibly upgrade my package.

Or better yet Directv should just add TVland,Bet and Fox news to my package since all my Spanish channels are basically sd excluding a few.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What package do you have?

And they always stagger rollouts of new firmware, it can take anywhere up to three months to get new software. Usually less than three though.


----------



## GoHurdler1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I recently had the *HR44-500* installed. I had a *2GB Western Digital Green* drive in an *Antec MX-1* external case attached to my *HR22-100*. Well, the DirecTV installer plugged it into the HR44-500 and it reformatted the drive, thus deleting all of my programs and movies that I had decided to save for like the past 3-years.

I decided to get a new external case and a 3GB hard drive. I bought the *WD AV-GP WD30EURX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5"* Internal Hard Drive and *the ICY DOCK Blizzard MB080U3S-1SB ABS shell with metal frame 3.5" Black USB3.0 & eSATA External Enclosure*.

I tried multiple times to connect the drive via e-SATA to the* HR44-500*, but it wouldn't detect it. I connected the drive to my computer and it would not show up as an available drive. I formatted the drive then it would detect it. I tried connecting it but the HR44-500 still would not detect it. I then connected the drive to the HR22-100 and it wouldn't detect the drive either. So I thought that I had a defective *WD AV-GP WD30EURX 3TB* drive because the HR44-500 had detected and formatted the 2GB drive that had been on the HR22-100. I called the online seller and requested a Return Merchandise Authorization. I decided to give it one last try. I reformatted the drive multiple times, and then pulled the power cord out of the HR44-500 for over 15 minutes. I connected and powered up the external drive to the HR44-500m and then I powered up the DVR. I don't recall seeing a message stating that the drive was being formatted, but the DVR finally detected it.

Thus far the drive is working fine. I don't know if reformatting the WD AV-GP multiple times on my computer is what finally allowed it to be detected or not. I assume that there is an issue with the HR44-500 for not being able to detect a previously non-HR formatted external drive.


----------

